# 3.2TB SSD Drive



## raindog308 (Mar 27, 2014)

Good Lord.

http://www.neqx.com/product.asp?pf_id=HD404

A steal at only $12,699!


----------



## fisle (Mar 27, 2014)

raid5 storage vps pls.

Why would anyone buy one? :huh:


----------



## ChrisM (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Packety (Mar 27, 2014)

Seems like a great deal, haha, oh god.


----------



## texteditor (Mar 27, 2014)

fisle said:


> Why would anyone buy one? :huh:


----------



## Everyday (Mar 27, 2014)

This reminds me of the comments about the $60,000 tv on amazon. One guy said, "We felt a little funny selling our daughter in to slavery, but after I saw that picture...it was worth it!".


----------



## drmike (Mar 27, 2014)

Don't show @Nick_A these.

That's it, a mere $444 a month on lease.... Bahahaha!


----------



## dano (Mar 27, 2014)

3Tb ssd for 12k -- reminds of back in the day, when ole timers would say "I paid 2k bucks for that 100Mb hard drive".


----------



## Everyday (Mar 27, 2014)

Or, $200 Mbps on a DS3.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh sweet!

 





## Fusion-io cards must be purchased with supermicro server systems and can't be sold separately.

Oh.  I see.


----------



## tchen (Mar 27, 2014)

Fine, since you have such a hard-on to buy it....


https://www.cdw.ca/shop/products/Fusion-io-ioDrive-Octal-solid-state-drive-10.24-TB-PCI-Express-2.0-x1/2610912.aspx


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 28, 2014)

better yet an array of Samsung XP941 M.2 PCI-Es 

each 512GB XP941 M.2 PCI-E at AUD$803/each http://www.ramcity.com.au/buy/samsung-xp941-512gb-m.2-ngff-pcie-ssd-2280/MZHPU512HCGL-00000~KIN1-DISSAM-512G-03 so AUD$1,606/TB

1170MB/s read

950MB/s write

10TB array of 40x 512GB XP941 M.2 in raid 10 = AUD$32,120 

in theory 23,400MB/s read and 19,000MB/s write 

unfortunately not bootable with the current M.2 to SATA adaptor

if want bootable might look at Plextor's new m6e M.2 PCI-Es http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/plextor-m6e-pcie-m-2-ssd-review-256gb-512gb-raid-testing/


----------



## HostXNow (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow! Google probably use hundreds of them.


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 28, 2014)

personally I'd prefer Virident FlashMax II PCI-E SSD devices http://www.virident.com/products/flashmax/ 

4.8TB Virident FlashMax II PCI-E 2600MB/s, 270,000 IOPs 

benchmark tools http://www.virident.com/products/benchmarks/


----------



## Echelon (Mar 28, 2014)

That's a lot of money to sink into a piece of hardware that will inevitably cause a lot of pain when it fails at some point.


----------



## rmlhhd (Apr 11, 2014)

that's cheap


----------



## hostemo.com (Apr 16, 2014)

Servaman said:


> that's cheap


but afford to buy at all.


----------

